# Ray Dionaldo's Kerambit Video Review



## Leo Daher (Jan 18, 2003)

Hi folks, 

Those interested in the fighting applications of the Kerambit might want to check my review of Guro Ray's new video  here.

Regards, 

Leo


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2003)

I just came across another Kerambit for sale the other day. Neat looking but the blade's a bit small/short for my tastes.


----------



## Leo Daher (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I just came across another Kerambit for sale the other day. Neat looking but the blade's a bit small/short for my tastes. *



I found this one a few days ago, and I like it. Too bad they're backordered. The blade is about as small as I'd go with, but should work just fine with the system we practise.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 18, 2003)

That kerambit was cool!!!  The size makes it quick and maneuverable like a tactical or neck knife.

Thanks for the link Arnisador!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 20, 2003)

Please refer to link below to obtain order information, thanks!!!
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5696


----------

